# Biggest Cave Crystals Found!!!



## Moebius Tripper (Mar 15, 2007)

I wonder how you could use some of these giant crystals for anything?  Lasers perhaps, although lasers use rubies....How about a ?????

Grand Canyons of Earth


Any ideas???


----------



## gigantes (Mar 16, 2007)

whoa, pretty darn cool.

but really, i'd guess the best thing they can do with those is simply preserve them so that other people can appreciate them.

the larger the crystal the more impurities it would contain, therefore the kinds of light-based applications these things might be useful for are prolly better suited to manufactured materials, such as various types of glass composites.

or maybe use one for "dark crystal II"... i dunno.


----------



## Urien (Mar 16, 2007)

I once made crystals out of copper sulphate with my childrens' geeko chemistry set 2.

That was last week.

Next week I plan to make a substance that will make the sea turn pink.


----------



## gigantes (Mar 16, 2007)

i'm looking forward to that.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 16, 2007)

Yep. Andrew is on form for true.... 

M.T.: Thanks for that. Those are quite nifty. I've a love of caves and crystal structures, have had since I was a kid. Things like this never fail to charm me no end. Thanks for bringing this one in!


----------



## Talysia (Mar 16, 2007)

Not sure what you could use crystals that big for, and I'm not sure I'd want to break up such a natural wonder like that.  I'm constantly being surprised by Nature's beauty.


----------



## Allegra (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow... thanks for the link! A real wonder. I hope it'll be preserved forever as a museum of nature.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 16, 2007)

Incidentally, this may need to be shifted to general science, as it really doesn't belong in paleontology.....


----------



## BookStop (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! That really is amazing.


----------



## Moebius Tripper (Mar 16, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> Incidentally, this may need to be shifted to general science, as it really doesn't belong in paleontology.....



Thanks for your comments....And everyone else!!!.   I'm happy you found the link interesting.


----------



## j d worthington (Mar 17, 2007)

Moebius Tripper said:


> Thanks for your comments....And everyone else!!!. I'm happy you found the link interesting.


 
Hey, you brought in something beautiful and, if not unique, pretty darned close to it -- thanks are definitely due!


----------

